# akios mag adjustment



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy, I was wondering if ther is a way to have the mag adjust sit even lower on the reel.
Or is there a way to make it harder to turn?
I do cause mine to change settings occasionally when reeling in.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The fishing (non tourno) version has the shorter mag knobby. I don't think they make a shorter one than is one the CTM or Shuttle series. I've found the "click" setting to work great. How easy is it to turn?? There should be a little effort required.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy said:


> The fishing (non tourno) version has the shorter mag knobby. I don't think they make a shorter one than is one the CTM or Shuttle series. I've found the "click" setting to work great. How easy is it to turn?? There should be a little effort required.
> 
> Tommy


Maybe it's me. My 656 and 666 do slighly click over. But I do sometimes accidentaly move setting with the side of my hand.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I fished my 656CSM for the first time this past weekend and noticed the same thing when I palmed the reel. I'm trying to make myself use the foregrip instead. This rod is a CCP 11' 2-5 custom I just finished, so it's a little long to be palming the reel anyway.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

With any adjustable mag set-up it will be possible to bump it out or off of setting. I guess the worst of all time were the old "slidey" mag elite abu's....

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

From Simon, owner of Akios via the USA Akios distributor;

"We have three lengths of mag knobby. 656 CTM standard then 656 SCM Shuttle and the longest is Tourno.

He is checking on a stronger spring for the mag adjuster.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks tommy.


----------

